

Ask HN: Sales Engineering jobs in Austin, TX? - enraged_camel

For the past 3 years, I&#x27;ve been working as a Pre&#x2F;Post Sales Engineer for an enterprise software company. My primary responsibilities involve setting up software demonstrations for prospective clients and addressing any technical objections that may come up during the sales cycle. I essentially bridge the chasm between technical people and non-technical people. I&#x27;ve found that there&#x27;s a lot of demand for this skill-set and people who have it are very rare.<p>I feel like the time has come to take advantage of this, but I don&#x27;t know how to do that other than browse job postings on Monster (which seems like a giant waste of time). I ultimately want to move to Austin, TX. What is HN&#x27;s recommendation for connecting with tech companies there?
======
czbond
I would personally: Sign up for startup digest austin, email a coordinator at
Capital Factory Austin & potentially cold email 5-10 companies there and then
let it go from there. Look at AngelList (angel.co/austin/jobs), StartupHire
(www.startuphire.com). Also check out Austin venture's portfolio careers site.
If you're looking to be a Sales Engineer at a startup - it will be a bit later
stage as early stage generally only need strictly engineers or sales folks
(eg: hunter salesman). Good luck

~~~
enraged_camel
Wow, thank you so much! I'm very grateful.

~~~
czbond
You're welcome - good luck.

